# Identifikation ISA Karte für PC



## Rudi (25 April 2008)

Hallo,
Kann einer die abgebildete ISA-Karte identifizieren. Ich hoffe es ist eine digitale Ein- bzw. Ausgangskarte. Kennt die Karte jemand ? Oder hat einer sogar Treiber dafür ?


----------



## kermit (25 April 2008)

auf dem unscharfen Foto sieht das für mich nach einer parallel DIO-Karte aus, deren Adresse direkt per DIP eingestellt wird. Sowas (selbstgebaut) hab ich unter DOS ganz ohne Treiber mit Basic direkt angesprochen. Da gab es einen Befehl so a la PEEK und POKE (C64), um Peripherie zu schreiben und zu lesen - ist aber lang her, fällt mir spontan nicht mehr dazu ein.

edit: schreib doch mal, was auf den IC so für Nummern stehen ...


----------



## Oberchefe (25 April 2008)

ist da keine FCC-Nummer drauf?


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2008)

*FCC-Nummern*

Hallo,
Weis leider nicht was FCC-Nummern sind. Die Nummern der Schaltkreise werde ich aufschreiben sobald ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2008)

*ISA-Karte*

Hier erst mal paar etwas bessere Fotos.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> auf dem unscharfen Foto sieht das für mich nach einer parallel DIO-Karte aus, deren Adresse direkt per DIP eingestellt wird. Sowas (selbstgebaut) hab ich unter DOS ganz ohne Treiber mit Basic direkt angesprochen. Da gab es einen Befehl so a la PEEK und POKE (C64), um Peripherie zu schreiben und zu lesen - ist aber lang her, fällt mir spontan nicht mehr dazu ein.
> 
> edit: schreib doch mal, was auf den IC so für Nummern stehen ...


 

parallel DIO-Karte.....bedeutet das der Adressbereich kann z.B der von LPT2 sein ?? und mit welcher Spannung wird da gearbeitet ?


----------



## argv_user (26 April 2008)

Die Karte ist ziemlich sicher eine 16-Bit Eingangskarte mit Optokopplern für die galvanische Trennung. 
Für Ausgabe ist sie nicht geeignet.

Auf dem Mäuseklavier wird die Basisadresse eingestellt.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2008)

Hallo argv_user,
Vielen Dank. Kannst Du mir evtl. noch sagen mit welcher Spannung die Karte arbeitet und welchen Adressbereich sie im Rechner belegen kann ?
(noch besser wäre ein Anschlussplan )


----------



## argv_user (26 April 2008)

Den Schaltplan kann ich mir auch nicht aus der Nase ziehen.

Intern arbeiten solche Karten mit 5V.
Welche Spannung die Eingänge vertragen weiß ich nicht.

Übliche Karten belegen 4 aufeinanderfolgende Adressen.
Dh die unteren Adressbits 0 und 1 werden auf der Karte
dekodiert, über den DIL-Schalter werden die restlichen Bits
bestimmt.

Wenn auf der Rückseite ein Aufdruck ist, der mit FCC beginnt,
so kannst Du diesen String mal in Google eingeben...


----------



## kermit (26 April 2008)

denke, was argv geschrieben hat, dürfte zutreffen.

was ich nun anhand der Fotos noch erkennen konnte:

Der 74688 und der DIL-Schalter: da wird die Adresse der Karte eingestellt - vermutlich, wie argv schrieb, abzüglich zweier ls-bits.

Der 74138 schaltet zwischen den vier acht-Bit Kanälen um.

Die vier 74244 sind achtkanalige Tri-state-Treiber, die die Signale auf den Bus des Rechners durchschalten.

Die Optokoppler (so denn es welche sind) konnte ich nicht identifizieren.

also auf den ersten Augenschein eine 16-Bit Eingabekarte, bei Betrachtung der vier 74244 könnte daraus eine 32-Bit Karte werden. eventuell liegen 16 Bit nach hinten rausgeführt und weitere 16Bit auf dem Steckverbinder intern.

Was die Karte für Spannungspegel kann, ob sie p- oder m-schaltend ist: das könnte ein Elektroniker der Karte durch scharfes Hinsehen entlocken. Allerdings muss ich Dir sagen: ich persönlich hab jetzt spontan keine große Lust, anhand noch detailliererer Fotos das für Dich rauszufinden. Weil es aufgrund von Fotos recht mühselig ist und man sich wesentlich leichter tut, wenn man dazu die Karte in der Hand hält und im Gegenlicht drehen und wenden kann, wie man will.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2008)

Danke, das hilft schon mal weiter. Zumindest hält es mich davon ab die Karte in den Müll zu werfen. FCC-Nummer ist leider nicht vorhanden.
Danke für Euro Bemühungen.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 April 2008)

Optokoppler sind 4N35:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/4N35.pdf


----------



## Oberchefe (28 April 2008)

> Weis leider nicht was FCC-Nummern sind.



Das sind Zulassungsnummern einer amerikanischen Behörde. Wenn Du eine solche Nummer hast kannst Du bei dieser Behörde anhand dieser Nummer den Hersteller herausfinden. Durchaus auch immer wieder mal interessant bei umgelabelten Geräten wie z.B. PC Monitoren.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (29 April 2008)

Hallo,

die Karte ist von Acrosser (www.acrosser.com). Sie sieht der AR-B2001, die ich hier liegen habe vom Layout her recht ähnlich. Möglicherweise ist es eine ältere Version dieser Karte.

Bernhard Götz


----------

